# Oak park table?



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Been trying to find plans and pictures of this table. I don't see plans on their site. Any of you have pics you can post of yours? Are plans available anywhere?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/mikes-gallery/41302-oak-park-style-router-table.html

Lots of things can be found using our Community Search function Vinnie. Plus you can click on the Routerforums.com logo above which will take you to our home page where posts are listed by category and there are thousands of them stored there.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinnie, Here are some shots of the Oak Park table. James Wade uses the top in a Workmate style holder; Retired Moderator Deb uses an Incra set up on hers. My table bounces around a lot on sawhorses or a cabinet that used to support an engine analyzer. BrianS has one but has never posted photos of it. None of the parts are available unless you find a used one for sale.

This is why I made the Economy table, several of them actually. Here is a link to the thread about building the top:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...le-top-install-mounting-plate.html#post127219

I have looked for the thread on building the rest of the table and can not find it. I guess I will have to remake it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One thing you'll notice Vinnie is that the plate is offset towards one end. That is a fairly narrow table so it is centered from front to rear pretty much out of necessity. If you have a larger table some like offsetting front to rear and towards one end or the other. I like to center mine from end to end but place it as far to one side as is practical. This gives you the option to put the fence on the wide side when you are routing small pieces or put the fence on the narrow side when you need more support for doing something like raised panels.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

I see looks like a very simple but effective design. Thanks for the pics. I'm figuring out if I want a small table like yours or a taller bigger table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure why you would need a bigger table Vince? Here is Brian using one of the economy tables to round over the edges on the top for another. I rounded over the edges on the 48" long curved picnic table benches on the Oak Park table. This table size gives plenty of support.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok looks bigger now that I see someone next to it. I think this is the route I will go. Maybe some minor tweaks but I like it.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Geez, I hope that jointer table and fence in the background doesn't look like that today - it needs some serious TLC


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince, that was the third time it got rained on and covered in instant rust! I have more experience removing rust from it than any one person should have in a lifetime.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Mike the table looks perfect for me with the limited space I have. What router did you put in yours?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinnie, All but two of my routers that are plate mounted are on Grizzly plates. Brian was using the big Milwaukee in the photo where he was rounding over the other table top. I have used many different routers in the Oak Park and Economy tables but my favorite is the 1617.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Very nice I have a 1617 as well


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I run the Triton TRA001 in mine...


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

so I just found the router workshop videos. That gentleman in the videos works very quickly wow


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I run the Triton TRA001 in mine...


James always speaks up on behalf of us Triton lovers. 0


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinnie, Bob and Rick are the reason Routerforums is here. Grandson Mark is the founder and Oak Park sponsored the forums to promote all types of woodworking and every bodies products as long as they worked as promised.

Rick talked me into trying a Router Workshop table and I am most comfortable with their "Keep it simple" methods.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Among the things I liked very much about the Oak Park table were the Oak Park router mounting plates and how they fit into the table. The plates are approximately 11 inches (27.5 cm) rounded square phenolic, drilled for a wide range of routers with a central 1-3/4 inch, 1-1/2 inch through bore for the Oak Park template guides and centering ring. There are also mounting plates with approximately 3 inch (7.5 cm) openings. They sit directly in the table, very slightly proud of the table surface, but no messing around with balancers, etc. 
I currently have a Makita 3612c mounted to one and the Bosch MRC23 fixed base mounted to another, and the MRC23 plunge base mounted to the Oak Park 7 inch (18 cm) base with the corner bearings.

If not for my special circumstances I would be very well satisfied with the Oak Park table and router mounting plate system.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I now have a Triton TRA001 in my table, but I was very happy with the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit for many years before going for the Triton. The Triton is too heavy for me to handle freehand, but it has power to spare. For starters though, the Bosch is my choice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

VinnieLopez said:


> Been trying to find plans and pictures of this table. I don't see plans on their site. Any of you have pics you can post of yours? Are plans available anywhere?



PM sent...:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

VinnieLopez said:


> Been trying to find plans and pictures of this table. I don't see plans on their site. Any of you have pics you can post of yours? Are plans available anywhere?


Grampa's Workshop - woodworking, woodworking projects, woodworking plans


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Your second link, Stick, only took me to an advertising site....Did not pursue it any further...Just in case...

Good find on the first link...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Cherryville Chuck...

something corrupted in the second link in post #21...
could you delete it please...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice find Stick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for deleting that second link Brian...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While the link Stick posted gives some measurements that will work the table listed lacks the shelves that are one of the nicest features of the Oak Park table. The on board storage lets you keep a nice selection of bits and guide bushings right where you need them. For the economy table I included a hole for the safety starting pin, dowels to store the collets on and a trench with a through hole in one end to store the Allen wrench for adjusting the corner levelers. The bottom tray is drilled to fit PC style guide bushings that are used with most mounting plates instead of the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style. These storage trays ride in 1/4" slots in the supports; I used 3/16" plywood for the bit trays and 1/8" for the bushing tray.

The Oak Park table supports are 15" in height which will work with most routers; the Economy table I built at 12" which works for the Bosch 1617 and other shorter routers.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks great I'm still thinking about everything I would want out of my table. I like the size of the table but may make a couple of changes.


----------

